# Compiling check_hpasm-4.2



## erikf154 (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm trying to compile this nagios plugin, however it fails:

```
Making all in plugins-scripts
/bin/echo "#! #PERL# -w" | nawk -f ./subst > check_hpasm
/bin/echo >> check_hpasm
for m in Nagios/MiniPlugin.pm  HP/SNMP/Utils.pm
HP/Proliant/Component/PowersupplySubsystem.pm  
HP/Proliant/Component/PowersupplySubsystem/CLI.pm  
HP/Proliant/Component/PowersupplySubsystem/SNMP.pm 
HP/Proliant/Component/TemperatureSubsystem.pm  
HP/Proliant/Component/TemperatureSubsystem/CLI.pm  
HP/Proliant/Component/TemperatureSubsystem/SNMP.pm  
HP/Proliant/Component/CpuSubsystem.pm 
HP/Proliant/Component/CpuSubsystem/CLI.pm  
HP/Proliant/Component/CpuSubsystem/SNMP.pm  
HP/Proliant/Component/FanSubsystem.pm  
HP/Proliant/Component/FanSubsystem/CLI.pm  
HP/Proliant/Component/FanSubsystem/SNMP.pm  
HP/Proliant/Component/MemorySubsystem/CLI.pm 
HP/Proliant/Component/MemorySubsystem/SNMP.pm  
HP/Proliant/Component/MemorySubsystem.pm  
HP/Proliant/Component/SNMP.pm  
HP/Proliant/Component/DiskSubsystem/Da/CLI.pm  
HP/Proliant/Component/DiskSubsystem/Da/SNMP.pm  
HP/Proliant/Component/DiskSubsystem/Da.pm 
HP/Proliant/Component/DiskSubsystem/Sas/CLI.pm  
HP/Proliant/Component/DiskSubsystem/Sas/SNMP.pm  
HP/Proliant/Component/DiskSubsystem/Sas.pm
HP/Proliant/Component/DiskSubsystem/Scsi/CLI.pm  
HP/Proliant/Component/DiskSubsystem/Scsi/SNMP.pm  
HP/Proliant/Component/DiskSubsystem/Scsi.pm  
HP/Proliant/Component/DiskSubsystem/Ide/CLI.pm
HP/Proliant/Component/DiskSubsystem/Ide/SNMP.pm  
HP/Proliant/Component/DiskSubsystem/Ide.pm  
HP/Proliant/Component/DiskSubsystem/Fca/CLI.pm 
HP/Proliant/Component/DiskSubsystem/Fca/SNMP.pm  
HP/Proliant/Component/DiskSubsystem/Fca.pm  
HP/Proliant/Component/DiskSubsystem.pm 
HP/Proliant/Component.pm  HP/Proliant.pm  
HP/BladeSystem/Component/CommonEnclosureSubsystem.pm  
HP/BladeSystem/Component/CommonEnclosureSubsystem/FanSubsystem.pm  
HP/BladeSystem/Component/CommonEnclosureSubsystem/TempSubsystem.pm 
HP/BladeSystem/Component/CommonEnclosureSubsystem/FuseSubsystem.pm  
HP/BladeSystem/Component/CommonEnclosureSubsystem/ManagerSubsystem.pm 
HP/BladeSystem/Component/PowerEnclosureSubsystem.pm  
HP/BladeSystem/Component/PowerSupplySubsystem.pm  
HP/BladeSystem/Component/NetConnectorSubsystem.pm  
HP/BladeSystem/Component/ServerBladeSubsystem.pm  
HP/BladeSystem/Component.pm  
HP/BladeSystem.pm  
HP/Storage.pm  
HP/Server.pm; do  /bin/sed -e 's/^1;//g' < $m | nawk -f ./subst | /bin/grep -v "use Nagios::Plugin" >> check_hpasm;  done
/bin/sed: not found
/bin/grep: not found
```

sed and grep are located in /usr/bin but how do I tell make to find them there.

I tried to run configure with --bindir=/usr/bin but that didn't do anything.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 21, 2010)

Patch the script.


----------



## erikf154 (Jul 21, 2010)

I don't know how to do that...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 21, 2010)

Edit the script and add the missing path, or make temporary symlinks.


----------



## erikf154 (Jul 22, 2010)

Symlinks did the trick, thanks


----------

